# Interesting Team Ups



## Wulf (Nov 12, 2016)

I enjoy coming up with ideas plots set in 40k, not that any of them really ever go anywhere, and I enjoy making them interesting. One thing I like to do is create unlikely alliances/team-ups. But I don't want them to go against established fluff and what not. So basically I think I'm asking is that is: What are some cool team-ups or alliances that I could use as inspiration? These wouldn't necessarily be permanent set ups. I see most of them as matters of necessity. Like Space Marines and Chaos teaming up against Tyranids. (first thing that sprang to mind) but turning on each other once the threat is resolved.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Any Chapter of Space Marines known to have taken the side of a Chaos Marine Warband would be deemed traitors and hunted down by the rest of the Imperium I'd wager.

As for interesting team ups, when the Blood Angels and Necrons teamed up against the Tyranids it was...well, interesting at least :grin:


----------



## Wulf (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah, like I said that was just the first idea that came to mind as an example. I know the odds of it are practically non-existent.

I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The 'whole story' is in the Shield of Baal campaign books. 

I seem to recall Orks working with the Imperium from time to time. Orks and Tau would be pretty funny, and Dark Eldar with the Sister of Battle would be pretty weird.


----------



## Wulf (Nov 12, 2016)

I can imagine it now, Tau trying to organize a campaign while the Orks are going "KILL THE CLOSEST THING!!!!!" Though the Sisters/Dark Eldar would be an interesting set up. Maybe have some internal dilemma resulting from it. 

Ignore the random brainstorming.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Any Chapter of Space Marines known to have taken the side of a Chaos Marine Warband would be deemed traitors and hunted down by the rest of the Imperium I'd wager.


A Black Templars company teamed up with Iron Warriors to fight off an ork horde in The Beast Arises series, fighting side by side for quite a protracted length of time. But as it say in the allies matrix of the rule book, it really was a case of Come the Apocalypse.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> A Black Templars company teamed up with Iron Warriors to fight off an ork horde in The Beast Arises series, fighting side by side for quite a protracted length of time. But as it say in the allies matrix of the rule book, it really was a case of Come the Apocalypse.


Weird. So very weird. Was the book any good?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Weird. So very weird. Was the book any good?


Not bad actually. The way it was written made is somewhat feasible. Both sides had the same goal, and the alliance was the only real option that meant anyone would survive.


----------



## Wulf (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm gonna have to look into this one as well. Both the team up and the book


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

There was a time when Astra Militarum teamed up with Tau against Tyranids. (Hive Fleet Gorgon)

Gorgon (Hive Fleet) - Lexicanum


----------



## earth127 (Nov 19, 2016)

I want to see how Harlequins would interact with grey knights. Both are devoted massively to stopping chaos but have virtually no similiarities beyond that.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

That's enough of a similarity.

How often the chances happen, different story.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

earth127 said:


> I want to see how Harlequins would interact with grey knights.


Some Inquisitors have worked very closely with Harlequins and craftworld Farseers to protect the Black Library from Ahriman. Considering how dangerous that knowledge would be in his hands, it would be safe to assume that Grey Knights, as the militant arm of the Ordo Malleus, have played a part in that as well.


----------

